

Who will be the new face of openness at Google? - Tsiolkovsky
http://opensource.com/business/11/4/who-will-be-new-face-openness-google

======
brudgers
Companies Change. Walmart had a Buy American program following the 1990's
recession. Google's policies are no more immune to economic incentives.

Rosenberg's values From The Meaning of Open:

> _Open information means that when we have information about users we use it
> to provide something that is valuable to them, we are transparent about what
> information we have about them, and we give them ultimate control over their
> information. These are the things we should be doing. In many cases we
> aren't there, but I hope that with this note we can start working to close
> the gap between reality and aspiration._

Schmidt's values:

 _"The Google policy on a lot of things is to get right up to the creepy line
and not cross it."_

[[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Wal-
Mart#Imports_a...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_Wal-
Mart#Imports_and_globalization)]

[[http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2009/12/meaning-of-
op...](http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2009/12/meaning-of-open.html)]

[[http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/122121-s...](http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/122121-schmidt-google-gets-right-up-to-the-creepy-line)]

